# D.azureus eggs progress



## MARK.D (Oct 18, 2008)

Eggs laid Saturday 21nd March. 

24 hours old










5 days old










6 days old










7 days old










8 days old


----------



## beastluke (Sep 27, 2008)

*n*

looking good mark
wont be long until you see the external gills
hope it all turns out gr8 and keep us all posted!


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Looking good!

Are you planning on selling these once they've grown up?


----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

Azureus are the best! Hope those eggs are sucsessfull! You could get quite a bit of money out of them as well. They'll go quickly!


----------



## MARK.D (Oct 18, 2008)

Yes they will be available if they are sucessful.


----------



## MARK.D (Oct 18, 2008)

Todays pic
Day 9


----------



## Frosch828 (Mar 4, 2009)

They look good! I love Blue Poison Dart Frogs...I'm envious :lol2: !!


----------



## 955i (Aug 17, 2007)

Nice one Mark, hope they do well :2thumb:


----------



## MARK.D (Oct 18, 2008)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Gaz1987 (Jan 28, 2008)

Looking good Mark keep us updated :2thumb:


----------



## MARK.D (Oct 18, 2008)

Will do cheers Gaz


----------



## MARK.D (Oct 18, 2008)

Todays pic
Day 10


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

wow, love these guys! thanks for the pics mark x


----------



## MARK.D (Oct 18, 2008)

Todays pic
Day 11


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

Great pictures, thanks for sharing!  I hope you continue with the pictures all the way until they are froggies :2thumb:

Nice to see someone who can focus a camera on here! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

they are fantastic!!!!!!
want to see more. keep them coming please :no1:


----------



## Dendroman (Nov 28, 2007)

great pics mark good luck with them 

Matt


----------



## MARK.D (Oct 18, 2008)

Cheers guys.. I'll keep them coming.:2thumb:


----------



## revan (Jun 9, 2008)

I can't wait for todays picture:2thumb:


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

revan said:


> I can't wait for todays picture:2thumb:


Me 2  cant wait until they turn blue!


----------



## MARK.D (Oct 18, 2008)

Hi all. 
Todays pic... 
Day 12


----------



## spanner (Dec 8, 2008)

*Azureus Tadpoles*

Hi guys! I thought I would share a pic of my Azureus Tadpoles they just hatched today! am keeping fingers crossed, these are the first Tadpoles I have ever had:notworthy: the brown stain is just a reflection ! its Not beer :whistling2: :lol2:

Cheers Spanner


----------



## MARK.D (Oct 18, 2008)

Forgot to add, They have laid 4 more eggs this evening. :no1:


----------



## Frosch828 (Mar 4, 2009)

Great pics! They look really cool..you are gonna be one lucky guy when they hatch! :mf_dribble:


----------



## bolawan (Sep 3, 2007)

Am i the only one finding this more interesting than Big Brother? lol. love seeing em grow.


----------



## Frosch828 (Mar 4, 2009)

bolawan said:


> Am i the only one finding this more interesting than Big Brother? lol. love seeing em grow.


*Everything *is better than Big Brother!! But no i agree, this is pretty good stuff...


----------



## MARK.D (Oct 18, 2008)

spanner said:


> Hi guys! I thought I would share a pic of my Azureus Tadpoles they just hatched today! am keeping fingers crossed, these are the first Tadpoles I have ever had:notworthy: the brown stain is just a reflection ! its Not beer :whistling2: :lol2:
> 
> Cheers Spanner


Nice one spanner. 

Good luck with them. 
Not long for mine to hatch now..


----------



## spanner (Dec 8, 2008)

Same to you mark! with the new eggs!


----------



## exboyz04 (Jun 22, 2008)

MARK.D said:


> Todays pic
> Day 9


Great pics Mark.D... It will be real interesting to see them grow up with pics as they get legs, well done. :notworthy:


----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

Wow. You're very lucky. You should be very proud that you have raised them well so far. Good luck Mark!


----------



## MARK.D (Oct 18, 2008)

Yeah i am very proud of them.. Just hope they all make it to froglets and that the dreaded SLS stays away.. :devil:


----------



## MARK.D (Oct 18, 2008)

Todays pic
Day 13


----------



## rugbystar55 (Aug 11, 2008)

what age do they develop there poison


----------



## Renfield (May 20, 2008)

Great post I love watching them forming, I have 4 of these frogs myself : victory:


----------



## acereptiles (Aug 30, 2006)

Awesome pics! 

I've subscribed to this thread just for the daily updates.


----------



## Frosch828 (Mar 4, 2009)

Ace thread! They are _soo _cool!!! :mf_dribble:


----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

rugbystar55 said:


> what age do they develop there poison


Isn't that only when they are in the wild and eat fire ants?


----------



## MARK.D (Oct 18, 2008)

TheToad888 said:


> Isn't that only when they are in the wild and eat fire ants?


Yeah captive bred dont eat the diet they would in the wild therefore are not poisonous. :2thumb:


----------



## MARK.D (Oct 18, 2008)

Day 14


----------



## MARK.D (Oct 18, 2008)

Day 15


----------



## beastluke (Sep 27, 2008)

*n*

they will be out 2morrow if not tuesday


----------



## MARK.D (Oct 18, 2008)

beastluke said:


> they will be out 2morrow if not tuesday


Yeah hope so... :2thumb:


----------



## beastluke (Sep 27, 2008)

*n*

are they out?????!!!!!


----------



## MARK.D (Oct 18, 2008)

Day 16
One tadpole has broke out. 










:cheers:


----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

Yay! Can't wait till they all come out and they are tadpoles!


----------



## XoxOriptideOxoX (Jul 11, 2008)

TheToad888 said:


> Yay! Can't wait till they all come out and they are tadpoles!



your a tadpole!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

awwwwwwwww honestly! i go away for ten days and look what i miss!! lol!

gorgeous cant wait to see these guys grow up! huge congrats! :2thumb:


----------



## beastluke (Sep 27, 2008)

*n*

yaaaay


----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

XoxOriptideOxoX said:


> your a tadpole!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I am???? Yey.


----------



## tp_1986 (Dec 29, 2008)

*Fab Pics*

How have you got such good quality pictures? 

I would have loved to have kept a pic-diary of my fire-bellied newt eggs and larvae development, but I can barely get decent pics of the actual newts! 

Good luck with your tadpoles and keep the pics coming


----------



## MARK.D (Oct 18, 2008)

chondro13 said:


> gorgeous cant wait to see these guys grow up! huge congrats! :2thumb:


Thanks Chondro :2thumb:


----------



## MARK.D (Oct 18, 2008)

tp_1986 said:


> How have you got such good quality pictures?
> 
> I would have loved to have kept a pic-diary of my fire-bellied newt eggs and larvae development, but I can barely get decent pics of the actual newts!
> 
> Good luck with your tadpoles and keep the pics coming


I use a Canon G10..


----------



## MARK.D (Oct 18, 2008)

Day 17 
No more broke out yet...


----------



## Frosch828 (Mar 4, 2009)

Great work! I hope these little guys grow up to be really amazing frogs! Good luck!

:lol2:


----------



## MARK.D (Oct 18, 2008)

Frosch828 said:


> Great work! I hope these little guys grow up to be really amazing frogs! Good luck!
> 
> :lol2:


Thanks. I hope so too...lol


----------



## MARK.D (Oct 18, 2008)

Day 18


----------



## cpiggott22 (Apr 1, 2009)

wow, this is fab! i've only just discovered it cos i'm a newbie but i can't wait to see them as froglets! thank you so much for posting this


----------



## MARK.D (Oct 18, 2008)

cpiggott22 said:


> wow, this is fab! i've only just discovered it cos i'm a newbie but i can't wait to see them as froglets! thank you so much for posting this


No probs. :2thumb:


----------



## MARK.D (Oct 18, 2008)

An hour after the last pic another tadpole broke free.. :2thumb:


----------



## Darbz (Mar 22, 2009)

MARK.D said:


> An hour after the last pic another tadpole broke free.. :2thumb:


Awesome! are you keeping the 'escapee' tadpoles individualy? I'm guessing that these little guys are cannibalistic?

I'd love to see a pic of one of the escapees too..

this is a great thread btw..really interesting :no1:


----------



## pepsirat (Feb 5, 2009)

wow they are wonderful.:2thumb:


----------



## MARK.D (Oct 18, 2008)

Darbz said:


> Awesome! are you keeping the 'escapee' tadpoles individualy? I'm guessing that these little guys are cannibalistic?
> 
> I'd love to see a pic of one of the escapees too..
> 
> this is a great thread btw..really interesting :no1:


Thanks.. :2thumb: 
Yeah all the Tadpoles are being kept separate..
I'll start posting the pics of the hatched tads soon.


----------



## MARK.D (Oct 18, 2008)

Day 19


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

bolawan said:


> Am i the only one finding this more interesting than Big Brother? lol. love seeing em grow.


Yeah it has more entertainment, and the frogs will have longer stardom than the BB wanabee celebs. should get this on channel 4, will get more views.



rugbystar55 said:


> what age do they develop there poison


They wont get poison in captivity, the poison is produced as a result of there diet. However i have wondered would they develop poison if they were to be fed fire ants in captivity???


Great thread, will be checking in from time to time to watch them grow. thanks for sharing.


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

knighty said:


> They wont get poison in captivity, the poison is produced as a result of there diet. However i have wondered would they develop poison if they were to be fed fire ants in captivity???


dont see why not then you could go round poisoning people you didnt like :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

andaroo said:


> dont see why not then you could go round poisoning people you didnt like :Na_Na_Na_Na:


its not quiet that simple, the natives had to fry them to remove the poison.


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

knighty said:


> its not quiet that simple, the natives had to fry them to remove the poison.


really?! i just thought they wiped their darts on them lol stupid me:whistling2:


----------



## MARK.D (Oct 18, 2008)

Day 20
No more have broke free today. The two that have are now very active.


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

MARK.D said:


> Day 20
> No more have broke free today. The two that have are now very active.


giant sperm:lol2:


----------



## Frosch828 (Mar 4, 2009)

andaroo said:


> giant sperm:lol2:


You are disturbing!! :lol2:


----------



## MARK.D (Oct 18, 2008)

Day 21 
Another broke out today.


----------



## XoxOriptideOxoX (Jul 11, 2008)

ooo how long is it from egg-frog?


----------



## rugbystar55 (Aug 11, 2008)

cheers knighty for replying to my question and is it fire ants that they get there poison from


----------



## ghastly152 (Sep 3, 2007)

rugbystar55 said:


> cheers knighty for replying to my question and is it fire ants that they get there poison from


Recent findings suggest that they derive there poison from eating a type of mite.


----------



## MARK.D (Oct 18, 2008)

Day 22 
All Tads are now out.


----------



## beastluke (Sep 27, 2008)

5* mate good show


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

ghastly152 said:


> Recent findings suggest that they derive there poison from eating a type of mite.


Yeah fire ants...... they are still trying to find what the ants eat to get there toxins from though


----------



## ghastly152 (Sep 3, 2007)

knighty said:


> Yeah fire ants...... they are still trying to find what the ants eat to get there toxins from though


 
No not 'Fire ants', i said mites, totally different things.

Mites give poison frogs their toxic might - life - 15 May 2007 - New Scientist


----------



## MARK.D (Oct 18, 2008)

No pics for a few days as im not around to take them. Sorry folks.


----------



## ghastly152 (Sep 3, 2007)

MARK.D said:


> No pics for a few days as im not around to take them. Sorry folks.


How you getting on with these now Mark?, are they feeding yet?


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

ghastly152 said:


> No not 'Fire ants', i said mites, totally different things.
> 
> Mites give poison frogs their toxic might - life - 15 May 2007 - New Scientist



i can give you some links and quotes from alot of books that say Fire Ants if you like.


----------



## MARK.D (Oct 18, 2008)

Unfortunatly none of the tads made it. the last one died yesterday. Can only put it down to being a bad first clutch of eggs. The second clutch of 4 eggs that was laid on 2nd April have started to break out, so hopefully will have better luck with these. :2thumb:


----------



## ghastly152 (Sep 3, 2007)

knighty said:


> i can give you some links and quotes from alot of books that say Fire Ants if you like.


So they may, but im afraid that is out-of-date information and based on presumption rather than scientific study. As i said previously, recent findings suggest their poisons are acquired from mites.

Mark - good luck with your next batch mate.


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

recent studys also show that it is not the mites or fire ants them selfs, but what the mites and fire ants eat. Fire ants are more likely to be the biggest benafactor of the toxins as they form a large part of the natural diet.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Why not just post the studies?

I was under the impression it was plant - ant - dart. If there's new info on this I'd love to read it.


----------



## ghastly152 (Sep 3, 2007)

knighty said:


> recent studys also show that it is not the mites or fire ants them selfs, but what the mites and fire ants eat. Fire ants are more likely to be the biggest benafactor of the toxins as they form a large part of the natural diet.


As far as i understand it, the poison that the mites contain does not result from consumption its just a natural compound within their bodies.

I would be interested to see these studies, can you show me these recent studies or provide a link? how recent are we talking after 2007? because i can see nothing new in that train of thought as people have been saying for years that the frogs poison derives from ants that feed on poisonous plant matter, nothing new there.

P.S sorry for going off topic Mark


----------



## ghastly152 (Sep 3, 2007)

Managed to find this:

Why poison dart frogs are poisonous


----------



## MARK.D (Oct 18, 2008)

ghastly152 said:


> P.S sorry for going off topic Mark


No probs John. It good to see you setting the record straight.
:no1:


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

MARK.D said:


> No probs John. It good to see you setting the record straight.
> :no1:


dont get me wrong if im incorrect i would like to be told, but information to prove what i have read in books and online is incorrect needs to be provided.


----------



## ghastly152 (Sep 3, 2007)

knighty said:


> dont get me wrong if im incorrect i would like to be told, but information to prove what i have read in books and online is incorrect needs to be provided.


So the 2 links provided is not proof enough? what do you want me to do send the scientists/researchers round to your house? :lol2:


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

ghastly152 said:


> So the 2 links provided is not proof enough? what do you want me to do send the scientists/researchers round to your house? :lol2:


LOL theyd be welcome.

all you have shown me is sites that say it is mites and the stuff they eat, nothing has said it is not ants. I admit it does prove that it is not only the ants, however nothing says they do not contribute.


----------



## MARK.D (Oct 18, 2008)

ghastly152 said:


> So the 2 links provided is not proof enough? what do you want me to do send the scientists/researchers round to your house? :lol2:


:rotfl: :no1:


----------



## ghastly152 (Sep 3, 2007)

knighty said:


> LOL theyd be welcome.
> 
> all you have shown me is sites that say it is mites and the stuff they eat, nothing has said it is not ants. I admit it does prove that it is not only the ants, however nothing says they do not contribute.


At the end of the day mites make up the main percentage of the frogs poison with Ants making up very little or none at all.

So it seems a bit silly to me if someone asks 'how do dart frogs develop their poison?' to say from fire ants, when the majority comes from mites.

So your earlier statement of 'Fire ants are more likely to be the biggest benefactor of the toxins as they form a large part of the natural diet' is simply untrue. 

If you have recent proof proving any different then please feel free to post it. :whistling2:


----------



## iFrog (Apr 23, 2009)

the studys on this are still ongoing and mites are now believed to be the biggest source for the toxins, however ants do provide some so there is some truth in that.

Sorry to here you lost all the tadpoles, any idea what went wrong?


----------



## MARK.D (Oct 18, 2008)

iFrog said:


> Sorry to here you lost all the tadpoles, any idea what went wrong?


Can only put it down to being a bad first clutch of eggs. The second clutch is doing ok so far. Hopefully will have better luck with these.. 

My Panguanas have laid again this evening.. :2thumb:


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

good luck with this clutch Mark! sad news about the first lot  keep us posted!


----------



## MARK.D (Oct 18, 2008)

jennlovesfrogs said:


> good luck with this clutch Mark! sad news about the first lot  keep us posted!


Thanks.. i'll start posting pics of the new ones soon to keep the thread going. :2thumb:


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

hows the new ones doing ?? any pics??


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

Hope you have better luck this time. looking forward to the pics.


----------



## MARK.D (Oct 18, 2008)

jennlovesfrogs said:


> hows the new ones doing ?? any pics??


Lost one. it didint develope properly and never made it.. The other 3 are doing fine.. Pics coming soon. :2thumb:


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

can't wait!!! xx


----------



## MARK.D (Oct 18, 2008)

Thought i'd update the thread with a pic of one of the 3 Tads from the second batch. Now 55 Days old. About 3 1/2 cm long.. All 3 eating and growing well. (something that the first lot never did) 

Day 55


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

ooooooo thanks mark!!!! I love  be seeing back leg buds soon me guesses! it's at 9-15 weeks yes??


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

what temp you keeping them at? and what are you feeding them? just thought i'd ask


----------



## MARK.D (Oct 18, 2008)

jennlovesfrogs said:


> what temp you keeping them at? and what are you feeding them? just thought i'd ask


Yeah back legs coming soon :2thumb: 

I Keep them at about 25'C , they are eating ENT tadpole food, Blood worm and spirulina flake.


----------



## MARK.D (Oct 18, 2008)

61 Days old. 









Heres a pic of the 3 Azzies (Right) and five Yellow Panguanas (Left)


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

all looking very good there Mark! and is it my imagination or is that back leg buds I can see developing there??


----------



## spanner (Dec 8, 2008)

Well done mate ! they looking good ! I have an azureus tadpole with its back legs and growing front now! will be out the water in a few days,: victory:

Spanner


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

spanner said:


> Well done mate ! they looking good ! I have an azureus tadpole with its back legs and growing front now! will be out the water in a few days,: victory:
> 
> Spanner


pics please!!!! I like my little dart frogs tadpole/frog pics!!


----------



## MARK.D (Oct 18, 2008)

jennlovesfrogs said:


> all looking very good there Mark! and is it my imagination or is that back leg buds I can see developing there??


Yes you can see back leg buds.. :2thumb: see better in the next photo I think.


----------



## MARK.D (Oct 18, 2008)

Day 65 










Heres a pic of one of my Yellow Pangs. They have started to grow their back legs and colours are starting to show.


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

Cool, glad to see its all going well


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

oh how lovely!!! they are doing well mark xx


----------



## MARK.D (Oct 18, 2008)

Thanks :2thumb::no1:


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

Cool thread! Not yet had dart frogs but do plan to in the future. Lots of captive breeding going on by the looks of things which is always good :2thumb:.

Mark, what camera are you using?


----------



## MARK.D (Oct 18, 2008)

Gaboon said:


> Cool thread! Not yet had dart frogs but do plan to in the future. Lots of captive breeding going on by the looks of things which is always good :2thumb:.
> 
> Mark, what camera are you using?


Thanks :no1: 

Im using a Canon G10


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

MARK.D said:


> Thanks :no1:
> 
> Im using a Canon G10


Cool thanks!


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

Looking good, i wanted to breed my whites but its just too complicated


----------



## MARK.D (Oct 18, 2008)

Day 72.. 
Sorry rubbish picture. you can see back legs growing now.


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

oooo YAY! be turning blue soon then xx


----------



## MARK.D (Oct 18, 2008)

83 Days old


----------



## MARK.D (Oct 18, 2008)

90 Days old


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

ooooo he's turning blue!!! how exciting!!!


----------

